# Bamboo shrimp?



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I am currently thinking of getting a bamboo shrimp. I know they are filter feeders so would it be wise to get a turtle landing and suction cup it near the filter flow? Also would it be fine with 4 blue rams i am trying to mate? Or would it eat the eggs? I also have lots of plants I wouldnt want it to eat. Would it eat any of that or just the algae on it?
Thanks!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well since you are trying to breed fish I would avoid any new additions to the aquarium. But if you do decide to add them I think they would do fine. If you have lots of live plants then you don't need and turtle landing stations or what not. Just keep in mind that they only live a year or so. Who knows how old they are before you take them home.


----------

